# hochwertige Steckdosenleiste



## Knaeckebrot93 (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes neues Jahr.
Ich hoffe dieses Unterforum ist richtig ich wusste nicht wo ich am besten fragen sollte.

Ich möchte mir die Tage eine neue Steckdosenleiste kaufen ,habe aber keine Ahnung worauf man da so achten muss.

Am liebsten wäre mir einfach eine die genug Schutzschaltungen für die Hardware bietet und es sollten mindestens 6 Stromstecker anschließbar sein.
Kein Master Slave oder sowas am besten einfach mit nem Kippschalter(Habe allerdings gelesen ,dass oft kurze Spannungsspitzen entstehen beim einschalten per Kippschalter ist da was dran?) .
Wäre bereit so um die 50 Euro dafür auszugeben ,wenn man dafür was hochwertiges bekommt.
Angeschlossen wird mein PC ,mein Monitor,Boxen und evtl paar andere Geräte wie Ladekabel oder so .


----------



## BlueDragonLG (1. Januar 2014)

*Brennenstuhl SuperSolid Sicherheits Steckdosenleiste (8-fach) silber       *



Silber
Überspannungsschutz 4.500 A
hochbruchfestes Polycarbonat
Sicherheitsschalter beleuchtet, zweipolig ein-/ausschaltbar
Mit Kinderschutz
http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-S...=8-13&keywords=Steckdosenleiste++Brennenstuhl


----------

